# Can a golden be big-boned?



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bentley was the biggest puppy out of his litter. Almost double in size. As an almost 2 year old, he is quite large. People tell me he is fat, but he just seems like he has a large frame (big-boned). Am I in denial, is he really fat? My husband tells me he is just meant to be a big dog. Here are some recent pics, tell me what you think. I am not sure of his current weight, figuring in the 90's?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

His profile might make him look bigger than he really is, and his winter coat. His waiste looks a little full, but so does mine LOL Put him on a scale! And to answer your question, yes, I've seen big-boned goldens in our rescue....like I've said before, they come in all shapes and sizes. BTW, he's gorgeous


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's so very hard to tell from a photo, but sorry, yes, he does look overweight. But as I said, it might just be the photo.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He could lose a few... maybe. But again, it's hard to tell in a picture without feeling how thick his coat is.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm new at dogs so you can take my opinion with a grain of salt. From the pictures, Bentley does look like he's a bit overweight, but then I think that it's easier to tell an overweight dog when they are moving as well. They seem to waddle a little bit rather than prance.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

From the photos, I'd say he could lose some weight, but for you to really tell, use those drawings that Hank posted when Bentley is wet. He should have a nicely tucked waist no matter how big-boned he is. People think Finn weighs around 78 pounds, but he actually weighs 64. His coat is so insane, it's hard to tell anything visually. You want to keep goldens on the lean side for health reasons, especially given the joint problems they're prone to.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think he looks a bit overweight, but you can't go just by that. He may be big-chested. My Comet was like that.

Can you feel his ribs?

I would discuss this with your vet on his next visit. Weight doesn't tell the whole story...

Comet was well proportioned, and weighed 103 pounds. Dakota looks 30 pounds lighter, and slim, but he still weighs 93 pounds


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is Hank's ( love ya buddy) chart:



> Originally Posted by *AmbikaGR*
> _This one has the explanation of the views also. They are both from purina's website (Body Condition Chart)
> 
> *Understanding Your Dog's Body Condition*
> ...


You should be able to feel ribs and there should be a "waistline". I know for a long time I was in denial about how stocky my girls were .... it's really an easy thing to do when there is so much coat. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd say he is a bit overweight, although the heavy coat does hide a lot. When we live with our dogs, we get used to how they 'are', its helpful for other people's opinions, but you need to be able to feel their ribs a little.

If they're big boned, its even more important to keep their weight down with joint problems and it will make them more prone to getting arthritis later on. Its always good for them to carry as little excess weight as possible.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Impoosible to see, given that he is sitting, and the perspective (looking down. Looking at his legs, he appears to have bone of normal substance. Looking at his shoulder and neck, I'd say that he could lose weight, but how much, again, is difficult to judge.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

From the top view he looks a bit heavy - looking at his hip area his shoulders should be about the same width, and there should be more of a defined waist. It is very hard to say without feeling the dog though. My old border collie always looked like he was VERY obese and I often got told he should loose some to do agility - however he had a double coat like you would expect on a chow, under all that hair he was a bit thin usually. A friend of mine had a sheltie who she claimed was very fit, however under her hair there was an almost equal layer of fat but it didn't look it - she was in denial about it though.

If you check his ribs and spine as well as his hip bones at the top you should be able to 'just' feel them - usually if they're sticking up with an indent they are too thin, if they are about level you're good, and if you can't find them..... it ain't hair.

Oh and be careful at the vets, I've known many of them to say a very fat dog was 'just fine'. My SIL told the vet when he said her cat was fat that he was a jerk and she never would come back so.... (and this cat was a beachball with legs, it actually broke their bbq jumping on and off of it:uhoh.

Lana


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't forget that "large framed" dogs should have their weight watched closely. Even with the larger frame excess weight now adds to overall weight that they have to deal with. I try and take in Rusty's estimated frame weight along with overall weight to make sure he's not hurting joints and back. I think that when dealing with larger framed dogs you have to be more careful if anything else - from food to exercise.


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Axel weighs around 88 pounds and he looks even bigger because he has a big thorax frame but it is just how he is built. As one rule of thumb you look at him from above and there has to be a well defined curve sloping inwards between where the rib cage ends and the hip begins... they don't have so much hair in that area as to disguise a rounded "tummy". The second one is his gait, as mentioned by Loboto-Me, he has to be light on his feet.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Don't forget that "large framed" dogs should have their weight watched closely. Even with the larger frame excess weight now adds to overall weight that they have to deal with. I try and take in Rusty's estimated frame weight along with overall weight to make sure he's not hurting joints and back. I think that when dealing with larger framed dogs you have to be more careful if anything else - from food to exercise.


I agree Steve, I keep Cruiser on the lower end of his weight for this reason and also so the extra weight doesnt put a strain on his heart.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Einstein is 10 years old and weighs 88 pounds he is a large frame boned dog i can feel his ribs and a bit of his back bone. In the picture you can't see a waist line all that well but he has got one. His hair hides it pretty well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't go by looks but if you can feel his ribs with light pressure he is fine. If not it is time for the green beans in his food.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, but most people feel them in the wrong place! They feel on the dog's sides, but dogs don't tend to carry fat there. 
You need to feel about 1-1/2 inches off the spine bone. If you can't feel them there, with very light pressure, it's time for the green beans!!




Oaklys Dad said:


> I can't go by looks but if you can feel his ribs with light pressure he is fine. If not it is time for the green beans in his food.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

He does appear a big chubby. It's hard to tell. But you should easily feel it: run your hand along his sides and top of his spine toward the tail base. You should easily feel the ribs and hip bones with minimal fat covering them. Even a thick coat doesn't make that much of a difference when feeling (trust me, I used to work with huskies ). If it feels soft and squishy there and you have to dig or press down hard to feel the ribs and hips, then yep, he's too fat 

He's adorable though.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

That chart of hank's is excellent: I'd hang it up at home and go by that 

A lot of mushers like their dogs very lean, maybe a 3 on that chart, which is a bit too thin. I keep the Pudden on the lean side of healthy, maybe at 4, because she is so active. 

The Pudden is definitely big-boned! She has the largest feet I've ever seen on a dog her size. The bones on her forearms are noticeably thicker than those of other dogs her size, and she has a very wide barrel. But overweight is about excess fat deposits between the bones and skin, so it's just as easy to detect in a small-boned or a big-boned dog.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Fur can be so deceptive. Here are two pictures of Daisy, taken around the same time. The first is relatively dry and I think she looks overweight. The second is soaking wet and I think she looks thin. She's about 83 lbs. I'm not sure how anyone could say she's overweight.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Definately keep her wet LOL MUCH THINNER!!!!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley is the same when dry she looks overweight but when wet she looks thin. Her parents have broad hips so i'm guessing she will be the same. Einstein is the same too when dry he looks fat but wet he looks thin too.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i think bentley is not a big boned, but it's fatty.... his bone doesnt that big...

this is the example of big boned:


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Our Amos IS big boned. He has heavier bones than a couple of our Newfs (one female, one a rescue...probably puppy mill vintage). He's about 90 lbs, and is 27" at the shoulder. He's a big boy. So some can be "big boned" where others, even as tall, can be overweight at the same weight.


----------

